# Thanksgiving Day Weather Forecast



## Meanderer (Nov 25, 2019)

*Thanksgiving Weather Forecast...*
In the pre-Thanksgiving rush, we have received an early weather report from our in-house weather reporters.







Turkeys will thaw in the morning, then warm in the oven to an afternoon high near 190F. The kitchen will turn hot and humid, and if you bother the cook, be ready for a severe squall or cold shoulder.

During the late afternoon and evening, the cold front of a knife will slice through the turkey, causing an accumulation of one to two inches on plates. 

Mashed potatoes will drift across one side while cranberry sauce creates slippery spots on the other. Please pass the gravy.

A weight watch and indigestion warning have been issued for the entire area, with increased stuffiness around the beltway.

 During the evening, the turkey will diminish and taper off to leftovers, dropping to a low of 34F in the refrigerator.

Looking ahead to Friday and Saturday, high pressure to eat sandwiches will be established. 

Flurries of leftovers can be expected both days with a 50 percent chance of scattered soup late in the day. We expect a warming trend where soup develops.

By early next week, eating pressure will be low as the only wish left will be the bone!

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2019)

Meanderer said:


> *Thanksgiving Weather Forecast...*
> In the pre-Thanksgiving rush, we have received an early weather report from our in-house weather reporters.
> 
> 
> ...


The drawing is too funny. 

I love the gravy everywhere; the Crudite' Dam.....
The Untouched Casserole Wilderness (of course it's the green bean casserole, lol)
Western and Eastern Stuffings
The Pies going first, except for the Mincemeat which is the least favorite
Republic of Turkey!

Thanks, Meanderer!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 20, 2022)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 82687


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Nov 20, 2022)

Turkey


----------



## Been There (Nov 20, 2022)

Blind farmer!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2022)

How To Fry a Turkey Breast with Chef Tony


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2022)

The taste is fine, but no better/no worse than oven roasted. Plus, you don't get anything to make delicious gravy with.

Not worth the money and the cost of all that oil, IMO.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> The taste is fine, but no better/no worse than oven roasted. Plus, you don't get anything to make delicious gravy with.
> 
> Not worth the money and the cost of all that oil, IMO.


It seemed like a quick, safe way to fry a turkey breast in 49 minutes.  I am not familiar with peanut oil.  Frying a whole turkey.....what could go wrong?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Nov 20, 2022)

Meanderer said:


> It seemed like a quick, safe way to fry a turkey breast in 49 minutes.  I am not familiar with peanut oil.  Frying a whole turkey.....what could go wrong?


They say if you follow all the safety rules, it can be safe. Hot oil expands, so if over-filled it will splash onto the heat source and KA-BOOM!


----------

